# Here are more specifications for the Canon EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2020)

> Here are more (no video information) specifications for the Canon EOS R6.
> *Canon EOS R6 Specifications:*
> ● Equipped with a full-size CMOS sensor with an effective pixel count of approximately 20.10 million pixels, which is customized based on the sensor equipped with “EOS-1D X Mark III”. High image quality and high-speed continuous shooting are achieved by the high-speed signal readout of the CMOS sensor, high-speed processing of the new video engine “DIGIC X”, and high-performance “RF lens”.
> ● When shooting with the electronic shutter, high-speed continuous shooting of up to about 20 frames/second is achieved with AF/AE tracking. You can shoot without worrying about the shutter sound in scenes such as facing wild animals and playing golf.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

EVF resolution missing, since the LCD has less resolution compared to the R5, maybe it's similar to the EOS R


----------



## Twinix (Jul 8, 2020)

ISO?


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

Native range is probably 100 - 102,400 same as the 1DX III


----------



## photogreedy (Jul 8, 2020)

> When using Mount Adapter EF-EOS R: Canon EF or EF-S lenses 

I suppose there's a 1.6 crop mode when an EF-S lens is adapt-mounted?


----------



## JackHa2006 (Jul 8, 2020)

85% or less Dimensions (W x H x D)?
Approx. 138 x 97.5 x 88.4mm

I think that is:
working humidity _85_% or _less_
Dimensions (W x H x D) Approx. 138 x 97.5 x 88.4mm


----------



## Kharan (Jul 8, 2020)

No ALL-I video compression, and probably no DPAF in FF 4K recording (like the 1DX3). That's lame, but expected, since Canon will want to sell as many R5's as possible. We're still missing a lot of critical information - FPS, buffer, expected battery life, video recording modes...


----------



## BroderLund (Jul 8, 2020)

> Movies: ALL-I (Time-lapse video only), IPB, MP4


So only IPB for video? And with MP4 it sounds like this will only be 8bit 420. R5 will be far superior in video over R6 then.


----------



## figiko (Jul 8, 2020)

So in terms of photography R > R6, disapointed. I can't afford 4000€ cameras. Gonna stick to my RP with normal IS lenses. If only money wasn't to consider...


----------



## knight427 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a question about EVFs in general, though obviously specific to the R6 at this point. Will there be a problem when shooting while wearing my Rx polarized sunglasses? Some screens, like the one on the back of my 6D, "disappear" when held in portrait mode. I didn't really think about that in relation to an EVF until just now.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> So only IPB for video? And with MP4 it sounds like this will only be 8bit 420. R5 will be far superior in video over R6 then.


I think it is probably 10-bit 4:2:2 H.265 HEVC MP4 with Canon Log just like the 1DX III
Only you don't get the ALL-I compression, only the IPB as UHS-II SD can't handle the high bitrate for 4k60p
(if they disable ALL-I for all frame rates, then it might be segmentation)


----------



## knight427 (Jul 8, 2020)

figiko said:


> So in terms of photography R > R6, disapointed. I can't afford 4000€ cameras. Gonna stick to my RP with normal IS lenses. If only money wasn't to consider...



Depends on the type of photography. Sports and nature are pretty painful on my 6D shooting at 4.5 fps. The R shoots at 3 fps with tracking I believe. The larger pixels might be beneficial for my Milky Way shots too, hard to know at this point. But really the low fps on the R kill it for me (otherwise I'd be super excited for the price drop on an otherwise awesome camera).


----------



## .jan (Jul 8, 2020)

figiko said:


> So in terms of photography R > R6, disapointed. I can't afford 4000€ cameras. Gonna stick to my RP with normal IS lenses. If only money wasn't to consider...


Not exactly, the R is way too slow for my liking and a proper AF joystick is a much better use of space than that weird touch bar. Also, even with a lower resolution, the R's sensor is four year old tech, the R6's is much newer and should offer better DR and noise performance.


----------



## .jan (Jul 8, 2020)

knight427 said:


> Depends on the type of photography. Sports and nature are pretty painful on my 6D shooting at 4.5 fps. The R shoots at 3 fps with tracking I believe. The larger pixels might be beneficial for my Milky Way shots too, hard to know at this point. But really the low fps on the R kill it for me (otherwise I'd be super excited for the price drop on an otherwise awesome camera).


Exactly! My 5DIV is no race horse but the R is even slower and while I don't know if I really need 12 (or even 20!) fps something faster than what's available in these cameras is highly welcome.


----------



## figiko (Jul 8, 2020)

.jan said:


> Not exactly, the R is way too slow for my liking and a proper AF joystick is a much better use of space than that weird touch bar. Also, even with a lower resolution, the R's sensor is four year old tech, the R6's is much newer and should offer better DR and noise performance.


Well I am very curious to see how this so called old sensor DR compares to this 20mp. If this 20mp doesn't even have better low light capability, it will be the "only video" camera of the line. But getting an R at 1500€ dropped in september as rumored hypes me much more than a 20mp 12fps (I don't do sport and wild life, or I do wild life but not birds (finding it way too overdone, idk).
I hope they went like the 5d mark II back then (launched at 2500€) for the R5. But they still think they are the king of the situation. I doubt that. Everyone around me has a sony as I am speaking. And when I told them about the R5 yesterday, they didn't even care. Weird times.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

figiko said:


> Well I am very curious to see how this so called old sensor DR compares to this 20mp. If this 20mp doesn't even have better low light capability, it will be the "only video" camera of the line. But getting an R at 1500€ dropped in september as rumored hypes me much more than a 20mp 12fps (I don't do sport and wild life, or I do wild life but not birds (finding it way too overdone, idk).
> I hope they went like the 5d mark II back then (launched at 2500€) for the R5. But they still think they are the king of the situation. I doubt that. Everyone around me has a sony as I am speaking. And when I told them about the R5 yesterday, they didn't even care. Weird times.


You can look up sensor reviews on the 1DX III, it does have better low-light capability than the EOS R.
Dynamic range is a bit better as well, but probably not very noticeable, the main differences are the speed, AF system and the video capabilities.


----------



## Ralph Conway (Jul 8, 2020)

padam said:


> EVF resolution missing, since the LCD has less resolution compared to the R5, maybe it's similar to the EOS R


Gives me a sleepless night! I would love, if it would have the same resolution like the R5 (what was rumored all the last weeks). Anyway, this site did an excellent job in my opinion! Thank you.


----------



## padam (Jul 8, 2020)

Ralph Conway said:


> Gives me a sleepless night! I would love, if it would have the same resolution like the R5 (what was rumored all the last weeks). Anyway, this site did an excellent job in my opinion! Thank you.


They have dumbed down on the LCD, they are probably doing it on the EVF as well, having that much of a difference in resolution does not make sense from the camera's operation (the sensor will read out less pixels for the continuous view).


----------



## figiko (Jul 8, 2020)

Also, we are still supposed to have something special left for stills, at least for the R5 but maybe for the R6 also. But anyway, for me the hype is over since the price reveal. Or my poverty reality reveal 
Also gonna take the Samyang 85 instead of the Canon 85 since I hoped for 1:1 macro and not 1:2, for an f2 I find it inbetween everthing... missing every purpose. Not a real Macro, not a real portrait (f2 is still ok, but not really for me). So Nothing for me


----------



## Kharan (Jul 8, 2020)

knight427 said:


> I have a question about EVFs in general, though obviously specific to the R6 at this point. Will there be a problem when shooting while wearing my Rx polarized sunglasses? Some screens, like the one on the back of my 6D, "disappear" when held in portrait mode. I didn't really think about that in relation to an EVF until just now.


Most EVF designs are fine, although Olympus had an infamously bad one in their E-M1 and E-M5.2 that would show a dark "cross" all over the EVF when placed in landscape orientation. None of my Sony's give me trouble, though, and neither have Panasonics. It's usually the rear LCD that darkens, as you say.


----------



## VicP83 (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm very excited for this! I don't think I need the R5. The 6 should be a good upgrade from my r


----------



## VicP83 (Jul 8, 2020)

figiko said:


> Also, we are still supposed to have something special left for stills, at least for the R5 but maybe for the R6 also. But anyway, for me the hype is over since the price reveal. Or my poverty reality reveal
> Also gonna take the Samyang 85 instead of the Canon 85 since I hoped for 1:1 macro and not 1:2, for an f2 I find it inbetween everthing... missing every purpose. Not a real Macro, not a real portrait (f2 is still ok, but not really for me). So Nothing for me


 I hope whatever is in store for the R5 we don't know about yet, is in store for the R6 as well.


----------



## felipeolveram (Jul 8, 2020)

No mention of ibis, or video features


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 8, 2020)

felipeolveram said:


> No mention of ibis, or video features


That has already been mentioned. This was 'new' information


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 8, 2020)

Kharan said:


> and probably no DPAF in FF 4K recording (like the 1DX3).



This misconception will just never die, will it? The 1DX3 has DPAF in FF 4K/RAW 30/25/24fps. Only 60/50fps full-frame 4K/RAW modes don't have AF. Which is not especially surprising given the massive amount of data that needs to be handled.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Jul 8, 2020)

Kharan said:


> and probably no DPAF in FF 4K recording (like the 1DX3).



Not sure how you reached this conclusion? An assumed equivalency to the 1DXIII?

The only information I've seen is that the AF system is like the R5. That's still not enough information so I don't know where you get "no DPAF in 4K".


----------



## Kharan (Jul 8, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> This misconception will just never die, will it? The 1DX3 has DPAF in FF 4K/RAW 30/25/24fps. Only 60/50fps full-frame 4K/RAW modes don't have AF. Which is not especially surprising given the massive amount of data that needs to be handled.


OK, sorry, I got that wrong. Let's hope Canon didn't hit the R6 with their magical hammer then.


----------



## LudditeForNow (Jul 8, 2020)

No mention of IBIS. Why would that be?

Also, with reagrd to the native f11 Teles being marketed allegedly as working with the teleconverters, one could assume that these bodies will AF up to f22. Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## JayLT (Jul 8, 2020)

figiko said:


> Also, we are still supposed to have something special left for stills, at least for the R5 but maybe for the R6 also. But anyway, for me the hype is over since the price reveal. Or my poverty reality reveal
> Also gonna take the Samyang 85 instead of the Canon 85 since I hoped for 1:1 macro and not 1:2, for an f2 I find it inbetween everthing... missing every purpose. Not a real Macro, not a real portrait (f2 is still ok, but not really for me). So Nothing for me



I'll be keeping my EF macro lenses for now as well if I decide to go with an R5 or R6. I am curious to see how well the IBIS helps when using the MP-E65 lens, as it should help get some higher magnification shots hand-held.


The 100mm f/2.8L IS is my go to for macro work now though


----------



## dwarven (Jul 8, 2020)

Wonder if they'll be putting the 1DX III sensor in this.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

Kharan said:


> OK, sorry, I got that wrong. Let's hope Canon didn't hit the R6 with their magical hammer then.


It's more of a mythical hammer than a magical hammer. They have just prioritized reliability over 'specs' and if they have not been able to implement something well then they don't implement it. Of course their is differentiation but that is not a cripple hammer. If they can put good features in a camera there has been a camera with those features in it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Wonder if they'll be putting the 1DX III sensor in this.


I think that is confirmed now with the words 'based on the flagship sensor'. I know I read it somewhere on one of these threads


----------



## J9canon (Jul 9, 2020)

Nokishita confirmed same EVF as R.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I think that is confirmed now with the words 'based on the flagship sensor'. I know I read it somewhere on one of these threads



Makes sense economically to reuse the 1DX sensor and not design a completely new one. 
Having 1DX image quality and speed in a $2000 body is a dream by itself.


----------



## Kharan (Jul 9, 2020)

dwarven said:


> Wonder if they'll be putting the 1DX III sensor in this.


Nokishita posted some thing that confirmed it.



Aussie shooter said:


> It's more of a mythical hammer than a magical hammer. They have just prioritized reliability over 'specs' and if they have not been able to implement something well then they don't implement it. Of course their is differentiation but that is not a cripple hammer. If they can put good features in a camera there has been a camera with those features in it.


I beg to differ, and I think most people do as well. The lack of 24p recording in many recent models was just one of many, many examples. Differentiation is fine, one can't expect to purchase a flagship body new for $500, but when stuff is disabled in FW for ??? reasons, then that's just plain crippling.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

Kharan said:


> Nokishita posted some thing that confirmed it.
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, and I think most people do as well. The lack of 24p recording in many recent models was just one of many, many examples. Differentiation is fine, one can't expect to purchase a flagship body new for $500, but when stuff is disabled in FW for ??? reasons, then that's just plain crippling.


I think you need to understand the difference between a cripple hammer and a poor decision based on logical thoughts. It was a camera aimed at people who have no idea of how to do video and therefore had the frame rate that most people would use. They were probably thinking that if someone knows enough to want the 'cinematic look'(whatever that is) that they would probably want a decent video camera anyway and would not be looking at the super low end bits of kit. They were wrong and rectified it. That is NOT what the supposed cripple hammer is


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> View attachment 191200
> View attachment 191201
> View attachment 191202
> View attachment 191203


Interesting. But I did note it said the R6 sensor was based on the sensor from the 1Dx2!!!! That seems odd considering I doubt the 1dx2 sensor can do what the R6 is able to do. Surely they meant the 1dx3. Overall though. freaking phenomonal!!!


----------



## swblackwood (Jul 9, 2020)

So, no IBIS?


----------



## J9canon (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Interesting. But I did note it said the R6 sensor was based on the sensor from the 1Dx2!!!! That seems odd considering I doubt the 1dx2 sensor can do what the R6 is able to do. Surely they meant the 1dx3. Overall though. freaking phenomonal!!!



Translation error. It's the Mark 3.


----------



## WhereDoWeGoFrmHere (Jul 9, 2020)

1DXiii sensor and shutter rated to 300,000? I might have to rethink some of my disappointment at $2499. If I am shooting events again after Covid is under control I might just be in the market for a pair of R6's.


----------



## dwarven (Jul 9, 2020)

WhereDoWeGoFrmHere said:


> 1DXiii sensor and shutter rated to 500,000?! I might have to rethink my disappointment at $2499. If I am shooting events again after Covid is under control I might just be in the market for a pair of R6's.



It will undoubtedly be $100-200 cheaper by the end of next year with some fresh firmware ready to go as well.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

WhereDoWeGoFrmHere said:


> 1DXiii sensor and shutter rated to 300,000? I might have to rethink some of my disappointment at $2499. If I am shooting events again after Covid is under control I might just be in the market for a pair of R6's.


500 000 for the R5 but only 300 00 for the R6. the word ONLY being used loosely because that is still huge


----------



## BroderLund (Jul 9, 2020)

WhereDoWeGoFrmHere said:


> 1DXiii sensor and shutter rated to 300,000? I might have to rethink some of my disappointment at $2499. If I am shooting events again after Covid is under control I might just be in the market for a pair of R6's.


It said 1DXII sensor, not 1DXIII. Still a good sensor.


----------



## T14 05 (Jul 9, 2020)

The R6 uses a 1DX2 sensor I believe


----------



## Kharan (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I think you need to understand the difference between a cripple hammer and a poor decision based on logical thoughts. It was a camera aimed at people who have no idea of how to do video and therefore had the frame rate that most people would use. They were probably thinking that if someone knows enough to want the 'cinematic look'(whatever that is) that they would probably want a decent video camera anyway and would not be looking at the super low end bits of kit. They were wrong and rectified it. That is NOT what the supposed cripple hammer is



To a user, that makes no difference - leaving features out of the FW, simply because of some ill-conceived "differentiation", will be noted as crippling by most. I mean, the meme of the Cripple Hammer is so widespread now, that Canon themselves had to go out and say "no, the R5 *will* record full frame 8K and use DPAF while doing it". This isn't due to some somber Sony- or Nikon-fueled conspiracy, it's because users are fed up of these stupid decisions. People bashed the original 6D and 5D2 because of their lower DR, and yet Canon went and made a *new, worse* 26MP sensor for its successor. The original M5 and M6 didn't do 4K, even though they most likely could do it with a crop, like on the M50, and Canon caught flak because of it. The EOS R was released with eye detection that worked only in One Shot AF mode, and Canon were rightfully laughed out of the room until they changed it. The SL3 *lost* physical features compared to the SL2 - what the hell is up with that?

I try to like Canon photographic products. I really do, as I like their interface, the original EF ecosystem, and how inexpensive it can be to mount a competent kit in their system. But they make it *so damn hard*. The competition, up until this point, has offered so much more for the same cost in camera bodies, that it's just a non-starter to go with a Canon body for me.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

Kharan said:


> To a user, that makes no difference - leaving features out of the FW, simply because of some ill-conceived "differentiation", will be noted as crippling by most. I mean, the meme of the Cripple Hammer is so widespread now, that Canon themselves had to go out and say "no, the R5 *will* record full frame 8K and use DPAF while doing it". This isn't due to some somber Sony- or Nikon-fueled conspiracy, it's because users are fed up of these stupid decisions. People bashed the original 6D and 5D2 because of their lower DR, and yet Canon went and made a *new, worse* 26MP sensor for its successor. The original M5 and M6 didn't do 4K, even though they most likely could do it with a crop, like on the M50, and Canon caught flak because of it. The EOS R was released with eye detection that worked only in One Shot AF mode, and Canon were rightfully laughed out of the room until they changed it. The SL3 *lost* physical features compared to the SL2 - what the hell is up with that?
> 
> I try to like Canon photographic products. I really do, as I like their interface, the original EF ecosystem, and how inexpensive it can be to mount a competent kit in their system. But they make it *so damn hard*. The competition, up until this point, has offered so much more for the same cost in camera bodies, that it's just a non-starter to go with a Canon body for me.


I guess I look at it as an actual user and not a spec warrior. Canons competition has up until recently offered steaming piles of barely functional Rhino [email protected]#t(but geez they had great specs) that are uncomfortable to hold onto and would likely fail in challenging conditions(except for Nikon obviously, they have always had pretty good gear). Canon has always offered stuff that WORKS. Sonys AMAZING sensors were useless when the camera decided for no good reason to go on a bloody break. It is only in the last generation that Sony have been able to offer a decent camera body that has SOME level of comfort and seems to be reliable. I think I will stick with the company that actually cares about offering a quality product. At least, quality as I see it. In the hand and not on paper


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> It said 1DXII sensor, not 1DXIII. Still a good sensor.


That translation posted a few posts back is incorrect. The Japan Cnet article posted by Nokishita says the R6 sensor is based on the 1DXIII. Even without translating the 1DXIII part is clear in the Japanese text.


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 9, 2020)

T14 05 said:


> The R6 uses a 1DX2 sensor I believe


The R6 sensor is based on the 1DX3 as per the Japan Cnet Article posted by Nokishita...even without translating you can read 1DXIII in the first lines of the R6 paragraph. A proper translation can be found using Google Chrome translate here: http://digicame-info.com/2020/07/eos-r5-eos-r6-3.html


----------



## Jethro (Jul 9, 2020)

J9canon said:


> Nokishita confirmed same EVF as R.


But the frame rate goes up to 120 fps.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Jul 9, 2020)

I hope they will discount further the EoS R now


----------



## WhereDoWeGoFrmHere (Jul 9, 2020)

vrpanorama.ca said:


> I hope they will discount further the EoS R now



I have seen several reports suggesting it will drop to $1499 some time in the near future.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 9, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> View attachment 191200
> View attachment 191201
> View attachment 191202
> View attachment 191203


An immediate standout to me from this: the EOS R5 and R6 can simultaneously receive USB-C PD power and be filming at the same time. That is *awesome* and will probably make it far easier on long video shoots. Depending on the limits of that, would be nice if my USB-C PD external power bank could charge the camera on the go or even charge it during a long overnight startrail exposure. Interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

ADDITIONAL DETAILS:


> ● Equipped with a full-size CMOS sensor with an effective pixel count of approximately 2010 million pixels, which is customized based on the sensor equipped with *"EOS-1D X Mark III"*. High image quality and high-speed continuous shooting are achieved by the high-speed signal readout of the CMOS sensor, high-speed processing of the new video engine "DIGIC X", and high-performance "RF lens".
> ● When shooting with the electronic shutter, high-speed continuous shooting of up to about 20 frames/second is achieved with AF/AE tracking. You can shoot without worrying about the shutter sound in scenes such as facing wild animals and playing golf.
> ● When shooting with the mechanical shutter/electronic front curtain, high-speed continuous shooting of up to approximately 12 frames/sec.
> ● AF performance is improved as "dual pixel CMOS AF II" by high-speed signal readout of new CMOS sensor and high-speed processing of new image engine. When "Face + Tracking priority AF" is set, the distance measurement area is expanded to a maximum of approximately 100% (vertical) x maximum 100% (horizontal) of the screen. Furthermore, when shooting still images, the AF frame is automatically selected from a maximum of 1053 divided areas.
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 9, 2020)

Holy dog Tits!! -6.5 EV ?!?!?!? This thing can see in LESS than the dark!!! 

https://www.canonnews.com/the-canon-r6-details


----------



## LudditeForNow (Jul 9, 2020)

apparently it has IBIS


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

Even the earliest rumors said it would have IBIS.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

Now the emerging Sony fanboy narrative is "20MP is not enough". Lulz.


----------



## Joules (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> 500 000 for the R5 but only 300 00 for the R6. the word ONLY being used loosely because that is still huge


Wow, those are some numbers. I guess at that rate the OLED in the EVF will decay before the shutter. Unless one would regularly shoot 12 FPS just for the kick


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> ADDITIONAL DETAILS:


 Wow, awesome info.. thanks!


----------



## LudditeForNow (Jul 9, 2020)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Even the earliest rumors said it would have IBIS.


Yes, but it hasn't been in any of the leaked published specs. It was noted on the R5 specs but not the R6 specs. I have found on a Japanese site that it is confirmed.


----------



## noncho (Jul 9, 2020)

So no small & light body anymore...


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

Joules said:


> Wow, those are some numbers. I guess at that rate the OLED in the EVF will decay before the shutter. Unless one would regularly shoot 12 FPS just for the kick


Insane isn't it?


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

I am honestly stunned. Just flabbergasted. THIS is why canon took so much time. These two cameras are quite literally redefining what a mirrorless camera can be. Providing they work as promised. It really sounds like they have produced some truly amazing pieces of kit


----------



## IggyMo (Jul 9, 2020)

8 stops of combinen stabilization between ibis and lens stabilizer... on top of that you can switch on the electronic stabilizer... so the camera cames basically with a gimbal built in


----------



## Attisani (Jul 9, 2020)

It´s written 20 megapixel Screen size , not Sensor Size...i think it´s a mistake 

Approx. 20.1 megapixels Screen Size


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Holy dog Tits!! -6.5 EV ?!?!?!? This thing can see in LESS than the dark!!!
> 
> https://www.canonnews.com/the-canon-r6-details



Mind that Canon's other recent cameras do also AF down to -6 EV with DPAF. Also note that it's at f/1.2, slower lenses need more light accordingly.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

Attisani said:


> It´s written 20 megapixel Screen size , not Sensor Size...i think it´s a mistake
> 
> Approx. 20.1 megapixels Screen Size



Eh, it's a formatting/copy-paste issue that's present on almost every line. There should be a newline before the "Screen Size" part.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I am honestly stunned. Just flabbergasted. THIS is why canon took so much time. These two cameras are quite literally redefining what a mirrorless camera can be. Providing they work as promised. It really sounds like they have produced some truly amazing pieces of kit



And to think people are already complaining about missing features…


----------



## Daner (Jul 9, 2020)

Looks like I'll be keeping my EOS R for travel, portraits, and landscapes, but adding the R6 for events, sports, and birds. Filling out my lens quiver will take a few years, but the R will take care of my higher resolution needs until I can afford to replace it with an R5 (or whatever else is available by that point.)


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

Daner said:


> Looks like I'll be keeping my EOS R for travel, portraits, and landscapes, but adding the R6 for events, sports, and birds. Filling out my lens quiver will take a few years, but the R will take care of my higher resolution needs until I can afford to replace it with an R5 (or whatever else is available by that point.)



Give it 4 years and get the R5 Mark II


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

noncho said:


> So no small & light body anymore...



The RP is still very much out there, there is no indication that the R and RP are being replaced as the R6 and R5 are coming up in higher price brackets that don't compete with the R and RP.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

It's basically a mirrorless 1DX3 for 2.5K USD, I dunno why anyone is complaining about price or features.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 9, 2020)

photogreedy said:


> > When using Mount Adapter EF-EOS R: Canon EF or EF-S lenses
> 
> I suppose there's a 1.6 crop mode when an EF-S lens is adapt-mounted?



That's one thing I'd really like to see - the option to disable the 1.6 crop for EF-S lenses.


----------



## FS670ES (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi. Fuji and Nikon fan here but I am gonna join Canon family now, as they did brilliant job in my opinion on R6 / R5. Only 3 little disadvantages : 20mpix and probably strong low pass filter which will impact image quality for landscape, 4k60 probably without AF, and not the best DR and ISO assuming it will be the same as 1DX Mark III. Apart from that it will be the best hybrid on the market and really tough to beat. Fuji and Nikon can't get their act together with AF systems, and Sony is still ergonomic mess with weak color science although they are improving. Can't wait to get this R6 beauty


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

FS670ES said:


> Hi. Fuji and Nikon fan here but I am gonna join Canon family now, as they did brilliant job in my opinion on R6 / R5. Only 3 little disadvantages : 20mpix and probably strong low pass filter which will impact image quality for landscape, 4k60 probably without AF, and not the best DR and ISO assuming it will be the same as 1DX Mark III. Apart from that it will be the best hybrid on the market and really tough to beat. Fuji and Nikon can't get their act together with AF systems, and Sony is still ergonomic mess with weak color science although they are improving. Can't wait to get this R6 beauty



I think you'll very much enjoy the R6. I personally am excited for a Canon R5 and Nikon Z6s which will round out my needs well until both systems have more complete lineups on the lens department.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

FS670ES said:


> 4k60 probably without AF


That's probably only true for the FF recording mode, it does have a 1.4x crop mode, where it shoots 4k60p with AF


----------



## FS670ES (Jul 9, 2020)

padam said:


> That's probably only true for the FF recording mode, it does have a 1.4x crop mode, where it shoots 4k60p with AF


I like wide angle and don't like switching lenses between photo and video. RF 15-35 is too big and expensive but I am sure Canon will release more compact wide zoom or prime in the near future. Their release pace is impressive compared to Nikon Z line. For now I can live with 4k30 and 24-105 f4 and sometimes with 4k60 wit manual focus. This is totally workable.


----------



## padam (Jul 9, 2020)

FS670ES said:


> I like wide angle and don't like switching lenses between photo and video. RF 15-35 is too big and expensive but I am sure Canon will release more compact wide zoom or prime in the near future. Their release pace is impressive compared to Nikon Z line. For now I can live with 4k30 and 24-105 f4 and sometimes with 4k60 wit manual focus. This is totally workable.


Agree on the photo/video switch and it is really nice to have the best ISO, bokeh and sharpness from the FF sensor, but I don't necessarily mind the crop mode either, because:

-Vignetting, swirly bokeh and distortion, CA etc. are getting cropped out (or it can work well with crop lenses like Sigma 18-35/1.8)
-Better rolling shutter
-AF in 4k60p

The RF 15-35 and 24-70 lenses are very good, but their common flaw is very heavy vignetting on the wide end.
While this can be corrected well enough for photos, it may be very noisy, if shot in Canon Log and corrected.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

Okay, I'm watching the livestream now, the R6 has 2 distinct advantages over the R5: 100% AF frame coverage & AF up to EV -6.5. EDIT: The R5 is also claimed to have 100% AF coverage.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

It's practically a mirrorless 1DX3.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 9, 2020)

From the stream:


> Canon Europe: Dynamic range – we can tell you that the EOS R5 is one stop better than the EOS R, and that the EOS R6 is similar to the EOS-1D X Mark III.


----------



## Fast351 (Jul 9, 2020)

Comparison of feature differences for R5 vs R6 (differences only):

APPEARANCE AND CAMERA CONTROLS
R5: PC terminal

IMAGE SENSOR
R5: Effective pixels (max. approx. megapixels) 45.0
R6: Effective pixels (max. approx. megapixels) 20.1

STILL PHOTO RECORDING
R5: Maximum burst RAW SD card: 66 CFexpress card: 180
JPEG Large / Fine SD card: 190 CFexpress card: 350
R6: Maximum burst RAW Standard card 110 High-speed card 240
JPEG Large / Fine Standard card 110 High-speed card 240
R5: Possible shots (at 23°C / 73°F, Screen, Smooth) 320
R6: Possible shots (at 23°C / 73°F, Screen, Smooth) 360

MOVIE RECORDING
R5: Movie recording size 8K DCI / UHD
R5: Movie recording size 4K High Frame Rate (119.88 / 100.00)
R5: Movie recording size 4K DCI 59.94, 29.97, 24.00, 23.98/50.00, 25.00, 24.00
R5: Movie recording size RAW movies
R5: Movie recording size 4K HQ mode movies

R5: Time-lapse movies 8K / 4K / Full HD
R6: Time-lapse movies 4K / Full HD

R5: Canon Log P / Tv / Av / M
R6: Canon Log Movie auto exposure Movie manual exposure

R5: Built-in microphone Monaural
R6: Built-in microphone Stereo

VIEWFINDER
R5: Dot count (approx.) 5.76 million dots
R6: Dot count (approx.) 3.69 million dots

MONITOR
R5: Dot count (approx.) 2.1 million dots
R6: Dot count (approx.) 1.62 million dots

AUTOFOCUS
R5: Focusing brightness range: Stills: EV –6 to 20
R6: Focusing brightness range: Stills: EV –6.5 to 20
R5: Focusing brightness range: Movies: 8K: EV -3 to 20 4K/Full HD: EV -4 to 20
R6: Focusing brightness range: Movies: EV –5 to 20

EXPOSURE CONTROL
R5: Movie A+ / P / Tv / Av / M / C1 / C2 / C3
R6: Movie A+*/Movie auto exposure/Movie manual exposure *Movie recordingis possible in A+ mode by pressing the movie shooting button.
R5: ISO Stills: Normal 100–51200
R6: ISO Stills: Normal 100–102400
R5: ISO Stills: Hi speed expansion 102400
R6: ISO Stills: Hi speed expansion 204800
R5: ISO Movies: Hi speed expansion 51200
R6: ISO Movies: Hi speed expansion 204800

IMAGE PROCESSING AFTER SHOOTING
R5: DPRAW processing (portrait relighting, background clarity)
R5: HEIF→JPEG conversion 8K/4K
R6: HEIF→JPEG conversion Yes
R5: Voice memo
R6: Frame grab

EXTERNAL INTERFACE
R5: Wireless File Transmitter support

WIRELESS COMMUNICATION
R5: 5 GHz Wi-Fi support

RECORDING MEDIA
R5: CFexpress card / SD,SDHC, SDXC memory cards
R6: SD, SDHC, SDXC memory cards

DIMENSIONS AND WEIGHT
R5: 138.5 x 97.5 x 88.0
R6: 138.4 x 97.5 x 88.4
R5: Weight 738g
R6: Weight 680g


----------



## Wski (Jul 9, 2020)

I posted this on the preorder thread, but it may be more appropriate here. Sorry for the redundancy. Is IPB on the R6 a big deal? I’m on a T3i (I know, sorry). I’m a woodworker, so I focus primarily on stills for my online store and social media, but I’ve recently started making some income on YouTube since I started posting videos of my builds. I don’t know much about All-I compared to IPB, or if it’s even worth thinking about. I would like that “cinematic” look, and wonder about color grading IPB, etc. Thanks for any advice or information. I got up at 4:50am to watch the release. Woo


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 9, 2020)

I found R6 as being a no go, due to "only" 20mpx (we've got a 5DIV with 30mpx) and we need some ability to crop (weddings, ppl around, things happening quickly), but ... dunno why, R6 seems as being a more balanced product to me. Maybe I can see those 8K videos and stuff as being over the board, I don't know. Maybe it is just because I have seen a 4000 ISO image from R6 on dpreview - so clean! Good times ahead anyway


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> I found R6 as being a no go, due to "only" 20mpx (we've got a 5DIV with 30mpx) and we need some ability to crop (weddings, ppl around, things happening quickly), but ... dunno why, R6 seems as being a more balanced product to me. Maybe I can see those 8K videos and stuff as being over the board, I don't know. Maybe it is just because I have seen a 4000 ISO image from R6 on dpreview - so clean! Good times ahead anyway



If the R6 were 30MP I'd be all over it. As it is I can't shake the gut conviction it'd be a huge step down with 20MP. (Yes, I know, I've read all of the arguments as to why it's not really so.) So R5 it shall be. Better overkill than underkill.


----------



## Pepe (Jul 9, 2020)

la mayoria alvidan que estas camaras tienen estabilizacion en el cuerpo tanto R5 como R6


----------



## Kharan (Jul 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I guess I look at it as an actual user and not a spec warrior. Canons competition has up until recently offered steaming piles of barely functional Rhino [email protected]#t(but geez they had great specs) that are uncomfortable to hold onto and would likely fail in challenging conditions(except for Nikon obviously, they have always had pretty good gear). Canon has always offered stuff that WORKS. Sonys AMAZING sensors were useless when the camera decided for no good reason to go on a bloody break. It is only in the last generation that Sony have been able to offer a decent camera body that has SOME level of comfort and seems to be reliable. I think I will stick with the company that actually cares about offering a quality product. At least, quality as I see it. In the hand and not on paper



That's pretty ridiculous, and I guess that you've never owned cameras from the competition. Panasonic make gear that makes anything but a 1DX seem flimsy in comparison, with ergonomics that are better than Canon's, and an interface that seems designed by people who actually use the product, not just look at blueprints and spec sheets. Sony cameras are reliable and work for years (I've owned many), and generally take the approach of giving the users as much as possible, and let them decide what they want to do with the gear. They're complicated, yes, but if one masters the interface they work exactly as one wants to, and not in the way that some guy in Tokyo decided it has to be.

But anyway, the R6 seems to be finally more or less free from crippling. *That* is the kind of product that most of us have expected from Canon for years. Let's see if it's not too late to solidify RF's position in the market, though.


----------



## Kharan (Jul 9, 2020)

Wski said:


> I posted this on the preorder thread, but it may be more appropriate here. Sorry for the redundancy. Is IPB on the R6 a big deal? I’m on a T3i (I know, sorry). I’m a woodworker, so I focus primarily on stills for my online store and social media, but I’ve recently started making some income on YouTube since I started posting videos of my builds. I don’t know much about All-I compared to IPB, or if it’s even worth thinking about. I would like that “cinematic” look, and wonder about color grading IPB, etc. Thanks for any advice or information. I got up at 4:50am to watch the release. Woo



It shouldn't be a problem. IPB is more computer-intensive (i.e. your PC will be taxed more when working with those files), and it loses some quality, but if the sensor and performance are indeed like on the 1DX3, the video files will make those from your T3i look like a '70s B movie.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 9, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If the R6 were 30MP I'd be all over it. As it is I can't shake the gut conviction it'd be a huge step down with 20MP. (Yes, I know, I've read all of the arguments as to why it's not really so.) So R5 it shall be. Better overkill than underkill.



30 MP might not be enough to distinguish it and it looks very much like it is a reused 1dx sensor so it didn't cost them anything in R&D. If it had gotten a 30MP sensor it would have been the old 5d4/R sensor, which isn't a bad sensor but it would not have the new DPAF 2. The only disappointing thing about the R6 to me is that they made it a lesser camera rather than let high MP vs low light monster stand up. But I get that my expectations are now coloured by Nikon Z, which I strongly feel is the way to go(Two identical bodies only separated by sensor, its not like people wanting a 45mp sensor aren't going to pay the premium for it).


----------



## Joules (Jul 9, 2020)

Of all the videos I saw so far, this one was the most usefull:






IS on the Tele Primes looks great. And apparantly IBIS works on EF lenses, although for IS ones it is only pitch, yaw and roll, without any translations? That's from the Canon guy in the video, who is a nice change compared to those ambassadors with their second hand info.

The R6 and 800 mm have me really interested. Although adapting my crop glass won't be an option with that MP count.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 9, 2020)

Kharan said:


> That's pretty ridiculous, and I guess that you've never owned cameras from the competition. Panasonic make gear that makes anything but a 1DX seem flimsy in comparison, with ergonomics that are better than Canon's, and an interface that seems designed by people who actually use the product, not just look at blueprints and spec sheets. Sony cameras are reliable and work for years (I've owned many), and generally take the approach of giving the users as much as possible, and let them decide what they want to do with the gear. They're complicated, yes, but if one masters the interface they work exactly as one wants to, and not in the way that some guy in Tokyo decided it has to be.
> 
> But anyway, the R6 seems to be finally more or less free from crippling. *That* is the kind of product that most of us have expected from Canon for years. Let's see if it's not too late to solidify RF's position in the market, though.


I have never shot the Panasonic. The sonys suck balls. At least they sucked balls up untill the A7r4 and the A9. You don't develop a reputation of constantly overheating or just randomly shutting off if you don't do those things. And holding on to them is an incredibly unpleasant experience. The Olys are also fairly poor ergonomically but they do off the true advantage of being small(except for the EM1) so it is an acceptable compromise. Nikon are pretty good. I don't like the layout on the back but overall they make comfy cameras. I have listened to way too many people complain about their fancy sonys to ever buy one. I have seen them fail right next to me in the heavy mist of a waterfall FFS


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 10, 2020)

Fast351 said:


> Comparison of feature differences for R5 vs R6 (differences only):
> 
> APPEARANCE AND CAMERA CONTROLS
> R5: PC terminal
> ...




Don't forget to add the feature that creates a SHUT DOWN from OVERHEATING at even 4K30!!!! WTF???

"Once overheated, the EOS R5 can only go for a further 3 minutes in 8K even if left powered off for quite a while – 10 minutes." 

" A subsequent second clip after 30 minutes in 4K/60p is limited to 5 minutes. After that, the dreaded overheating warning prevents any further recording."






Canon EOS R5 has serious overheating issues – in both 4K and 8K – EOSHD.com – Filmmaking Gear and Camera Reviews







www.eoshd.com


----------



## Kharan (Jul 10, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I guess I look at it as an actual user and not a spec warrior. Canons competition has up until recently offered steaming piles of barely functional Rhino [email protected]#t(but geez they had great specs) that are uncomfortable to hold onto and would likely fail in challenging conditions(except for Nikon obviously, they have always had pretty good gear). Canon has always offered stuff that WORKS. Sonys AMAZING sensors were useless when the camera decided for no good reason to go on a bloody break. It is only in the last generation that Sony have been able to offer a decent camera body that has SOME level of comfort and seems to be reliable. I think I will stick with the company that actually cares about offering a quality product. At least, quality as I see it. In the hand and not on paper



It seems that Canon have embraced the Sony "barely functional Rhino [email protected]#t(but geez they had great specs) that... would likely fail in challenging conditions" way of thinking  
The R5 overheats in 8K. Which is obvious, as it as no active cooling, but still, I'm glad that Canon have left their crippling ways behind. I'd rather have cutting-edge features, even if not completely perfected, than products that only deliver 80% of their potential.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 10, 2020)

Lots of Youtuber's that don't have the cameras in their hands making 'reviews'. OT: The R6 is temping if it only had at least one CFE slot, I don't have SD cards and won't be spending crazy money on them for what they are. But that buffer is still pretty solid so it will be a go to camera for a lot of people I am sure and the sensor is a cracker if it is the 1DX3 sensor.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jul 10, 2020)

Just need to know one more thing.... The dynamic range is the same as 1Dx mk III, then? Even if its just slightly below, it would be simply amazing. Is the camera That I've been waiting for long time in Canon. The next year will be my workhorse.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 10, 2020)

Kharan said:


> It seems that Canon have embraced the Sony "barely functional Rhino [email protected]#t(but geez they had great specs) that... would likely fail in challenging conditions" way of thinking
> The R5 overheats in 8K. Which is obvious, as it as no active cooling, but still, I'm glad that Canon have left their crippling ways behind. I'd rather have cutting-edge features, even if not completely perfected, than products that only deliver 80% of their potential.


Sonys stopped working for far more reasons than overheating. And the overheating was not because of 8k. When it did heat doing video it was because of lower quality video and was not aknowledged or warned about. People found out the hard way. Canon have pushed the envelope. They have been straight up about it they are therefore NOT claiming it can do something it cant. . And they have still managed 20min at 8k. That is phenomenal.. not that i would care as i never do video anyway. Now IF it does not last as long as claimed. IF it claps out at a few minutes of recording then I will agree with you.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jul 12, 2020)

Going through this thread so many people complaining about so little. The difference between the 6D MKII and the R6 is vast. Sure its 4MP less but your never see the difference because the image will be cleaner due to the newer sensor and processing. Comparing it to the EOS R is a red herring. Comparing it to the R5 is a red herring. 
I will be buying this camera to replace my 6D MKII, I will be buying the R5 to replace my 5DS. The EOS R will become my back-up, the DSLRs will be sold along with some of the EF lenses (not selling the EF 85mm f1.4L IS USM or the EF 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L MKII). 
Well done Canon.


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> Going through this thread so many people complaining about so little. The difference between the 6D MKII and the R6 is vast. Sure its 4MP less but your never see the difference because the image will be cleaner due to the newer sensor and processing.


But... but... It's actually 6 MP less! *******!  

What I like about the R6 is that it seems very well rounded. As far as what we know currently, it has a enough specs from the top models to make it seem like a great value.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 12, 2020)

Joules said:


> But... but... It's actually 6 MP less! *******!
> 
> What I like about the R6 is that it seems very well rounded. As far as what we know currently, it has a enough specs from the top models to make it seem like a great value.



My _ideal_ would be an R5.5 with about 30-35 MP priced halfway between the two. The R6 pixel count won't satisfy me, certainly not for that price, so the R5 it is. (My fallback was the RP--yeah, not an exciting resolution, but so inexpensive it doesn't matter. Heck, I might still pick one up as a backup. Since it takes the same batteries as my T6i and M6-II I wouldn't even need to buy a spare battery for it.) It'll be painful for a while but long after I've forgotten the money and returned to a non-Ramen-based diet, I think I'll be using a wonderful piece of equipment.


----------



## Joules (Jul 12, 2020)

SteveC said:


> My _ideal_ would be an R5.5 with about 30-35 MP priced halfway between the two. The R6 pixel count won't satisfy me, certainly not for that price, so the R5 it is. (My fallback was the RP--yeah, not an exciting resolution, but so inexpensive it doesn't matter. Heck, I might still pick one up as a backup. Since it takes the same batteries as my T6i and M6-II I wouldn't even need to buy a spare battery for it.) It'll be painful for a while but long after I've forgotten the money and returned to a non-Ramen-based diet, I think I'll be using a wonderful piece of equipment.


I agree that it would be nice, to see a higher number. A straight upgrade is always better. That was what originally kept me from getting a 6D II instead of an 80D - paying more for getting the same or less (especially base ISO DR) with regards to anything but sensor size.

The camera I am most exited about is the high res R. That one will be a true replacement for an APS-C body in terms of reach. And reach is the only thing I would need high MP for. For landscape, I usually do Panoramas anyway. And for general use, the 20 MP FF with (not confirmed yet) the high detail low pass filter should give similar or better detail compared to my 80D.

Since the R5 would be about equal in reach to my 80D and I can't justify spending money on a proper Tele anyway, I can very much see an R6 and 800 mm f/11 in my future. It just makes more sense, once the GAS is put aside. That combo matches the reach I currently have well enough, but improves literally every other aspect. Except for price, of course, but one has to do something to stimulate the economy anyway


----------



## navastronia (Jul 14, 2020)

Just want to say (and this is not trolling) that I did a maternity shoot over the weekend using the EOS RP and can't imagine using a camera with fewer than 26 mp from now on. I'm sure others are more skilled at framing shots on-the-fly, and hence, don't crop much in post, but I'm not, and need the flexibility to fix my compositions later.

Bless you if you can use 20 mp for your work, but for my part, I hope the R1 performs as well at high ISOs as the R6, but at 30 mp.


----------

